
7k ghost students in Arga - theSage
http://www.huffingtonpost.in/2015/12/13/in-agra-12000-appear-for-_n_8797322.html
======
brudgers
Original story in _Times of India_ :
[http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/agra/In-
Agra-12000-a...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/city/agra/In-
Agra-12000-appear-for-BEd-exam-but-20000-pass/articleshow/50154715.cms)

